# Taliban #2 Killed by Pakistan



## Marauder06 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, sorry about that headline, I meant Taliban #2 *RELEASED* by Pakistan.  To help, you know, the whole peace thing.  Because that has worked so well in the past...



> The Pakistani Foreign Ministry said in a statement that Baradar, captured in Pakistan in 2010, would be freed "in order to further facilitate the Afghan reconciliation process."



Here's an idea.  Give us back our man Berghdahl, and you can have your man Baradar.  Otherwise, he can STFU and rot in Pakistan.


----------



## AWP (Sep 20, 2013)

We have more AGM-114's than they have #2's.

Pakistan's existence is a mockery of everything we're supposed to stand for.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 20, 2013)

A-10's would be very helpful here...


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 20, 2013)

Stop teasing me.


----------



## Dame (Sep 20, 2013)

Good Lord, I'm an idiot. I fell for it. For one brief shining moment, a glimmer of hope; and then... click. :blkeye:


----------



## x SF med (Sep 21, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Stop teasing me.


 
Nobody is tasing you.... not that that isn't a fun option, but at the moment, you are not being tased... quit whining....   sorry, teased, that's never going to stop, get over it.:-":wall:


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 21, 2013)

I really love and admire the relationship the U.S.  has with the Pakistani government, especially since 2001....a true success story in the war on terrorism.

....nevermind :wall:


----------

